

Microsoft criticises UK government decision to adopt ODF - chestnut-tree
http://www.computerweekly.com/news/2240225262/Microsoft-attacks-UK-government-decision-to-adopt-ODF-for-document-formats

======
SEJeff
This is not exactly surprising. With the unbelievable amount of energy
microsoft has put into preventing ODF at every turn, this has to be something
that scares the hell out of them. Office is still one of their bigger cash
cows. I'm sure they're furiously trying to talk the UK government out of this
decision.

This is great news for the UK people however. I'm constantly impressed with
how tech savvy some parts of the UK government. A great example would be this
gem of a post:

[https://gdstechnology.blog.gov.uk/2013/12/05/building-a-
new-...](https://gdstechnology.blog.gov.uk/2013/12/05/building-a-new-router-
for-gov-uk/)

And this: [https://github.com/alphagov](https://github.com/alphagov)

~~~
davidgerard
Could be good in the short term. The big thing in office apps right now is
going cloud, which is how Google Apps is _replacing_ Microsoft Office.

And Office 365 does reasonably good ODF 1.2 ... and Google Apps doesn't.

